# FUREVER HOME FOR RICKY RICARDO



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Everybody..My precious Ricky has arrived with the greatest of care by American Airlines..5 stars for their handling of this pup and all the others that came that day. It was the with help and the extra push from Foster MOM and DAD from HRI that made it all happen fairly seamlessly and quickly. We were up against the weather at both ends and if it is over 85 degrees from start to finish they will not ship. The flight arrangements were changed three times, but there is no penalty like in human tickets!!! Ricky landed on Friday at 2 PM and walked out of his kennel with his tail wagging and fell into my arms with loads of hugs and kisses from me which he gladly accepted not even knowing me!! His ride home was great..he loves to ride in the car. His new bros Happy and Lucky are just getting to know him, but there has been no issues..food is a great way of gathering them to sit next to each other in front of me. They are all very polite and seem to understand how to accept food in turn..I haven't grown that third arm yet!! Ricky LOVES food and he will need to shed few pounds to even up with his new bros. He has slept through the night and wakes up sooo happy and ready to eat!!! My only frustration is uploading pics on to the forum to share..and Leeann is going to try and help me do this shortly. I was able to get a picture of the three of them this morning in the bedroom waiting to get the cookie I was dangling in front of them.
I can understand the frustration of adoption and I was lucky enough to have been chosen for Ricky..this is a perfect home for him which resembled the foster home to a tee which is probably why we were a good possibility for Ricky. My husband bob is retired and I only work 2 days a week to get a break and talk to the real world. The foster parents do get a good idea of what would be the best home for their pups and do have some voice in choosing the perfect home. Ricky is a real mush and loves to sit on people's laps or snuggle real close...wants people around him all the time. He will learn to understand how to live with Happy and Lucky..he loves to play and so do they. Ricky is about 20 months old now so he is a little younger then mine..all are still very puppy like in their behavior. My kids are not quite sure of him, but it is definitely improving every day. We can all lay on the floor together and get rubbed without one of them leaving.
So with Leeann's help and my perserverance, I hope to get some pictures of Ricky and his brothers Happy and Lucky uploaded real soon..they are on the computer it is just a mystery to me why it will not upload.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Trish, congrats on your new Lovebug, can't wait for Leeann to resize the pics :clap2:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on getting Ricky. He is such a handsome, happy looking dog.
Can't wait to see and hear more about Ricky.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on Ricky arriving home safe and sound. I am sure Leeann will get things all figured out for ya....she is a lifesaver I tell ya. Can't wait to see your happy family.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

congratulations! i'm happy for you and especially your new puppy.

mugsy says hi!

joe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Congrats. I love happy endings. Now where are the pictures???? just kidding, we can wait til tonight Trish.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations! Sounds like Ricky found his perfect furever home


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Look forward to seeing pictures of Ricky and his brothers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on Ricky! It's so wonderful that he is now in such a great home as yours! 

And I'm also having problems uploading pictures. My Mac won't upload AT ALL, though my PC will. Very strange. I PM'd Melissa about it, though she still hasn't gotten back to me since I'm sure she's busy. Hopefully it will get fixed soon!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Picture Help...Maybe!*

I just wanted to say congrats! Ricky looked like such a sweet beauty from his picture on the Hav Rescue site. I can't wait to see updated photos of him with you all.

Just a thought for all of you having problems uploading pics to this site. I never use this site to host my pics on threads, I upload my pics to Flickr and when the time comes to post a pic here I open another window on my browser, leave the Hav forum open too, go to Flickr with this new window, choose my photos, go to all sizes and choose a reasonable size to post, grab it's url and do a "control c" to copy it on to my "clipboard." I then go back to the window with the Hav forum message I'm posting. I click on the "photo" icon, the one with the sun and mountains on it, and I paste my photo link with a "control v." Now I've got a picture loaded.

I know Melissa posted about having space issues and having to pay more for this site, so I never attach my photos using the attach file feature, because of this space issue.

Hope this helps some, I know there are also other ways to do this.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I usually do it your way too, but I don't like to clutter my Flickr page with some of my older pictures, so I like to have the option to attach when I can.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotcha.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Trish!

I loved Ricky Ricardo from his photos on the HRI website.

Good luck with your new baby


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see how Ricky looks with your other two! A big congratulations from me! I'm glad things all worked out so smoothly for you!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Trish!
I'm so happy for you and Ricky R. I'm sure that he will fit in perfectly with your pack and they will all be loving on each other in no time!
Can't wait for the pictures!

I tried to switch my signiture picture the other day and didn't have luck with that either. Maybe there's some little glitch still going on?

Have fun!
Beverly


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations! He's so adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If it's taking time to get the photo(s) up, I'll also volunteer to do it for you. You can just email the link or the photos to me and I'll do it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK lets see if I can get at least one picture up for everyone to see this handsome lover.

I am waiting for Trish to let me know which pictures or send new ones so check back for more later :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, he's cute, reminds me of Vicki's Hav.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratualtions on Ricky! Have fun!

Suzy


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations!! He sounds wonderful and he's very cute. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yeah*

I'm so happy for you and Ricky. My husband told me don't you even think about it when I showed him the photo. I'm so glad that you have him though so we can keep up to date with his antics.

What a beautiful job.

Hey Joe, HRI is always willing to have an older dog go to a home where the person works and has another dog. Please don't give up! With so many folks rooting for you on the list, know that it was just one particular dog with certain needs and not that you aren't going to make a great home for a rescue dog.

Yeah everyone!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

not giving up and i'm ok with an older dog. i just sent off an email to hri indicating that i would like to be considered should a dog that fits with mugs and i show up.
the canadian hav rescue seems pretty quiet right now.

joe


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

congrat!!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, Trish, I'm so happy for you! :whoo: I'm so glad the flight went well and Ricky Ricardo seems none the worse for wear at all. You know, my Ricky Ricardo is also a huge snugglebum and we love it!! :biggrin1:

I think your new boy is a cutie. Can't wait to hear more and see more pics! Congratulations!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations!! He sure is a big sweetie pie!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, we are looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Julia...what a beautiful coat*

I was just looking at Julia's avatar above...what a beautiful coat? What do you use on it?

Looks like Ricky also has an incredible beautiful thick coat.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awwww, he is such a good looking boy! I'm glad the trip went well and all is good!!
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mugsy said:


> not giving up and i'm ok with an older dog. i just sent off an email to hri indicating that i would like to be considered should a dog that fits with mugs and i show up.
> the canadian hav rescue seems pretty quiet right now.
> 
> joe


I'm very happy to read your post....I bet the right fit is out there for you!:hug:

Any more pictures of Ricky Ricardo????


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ricky arrives and is welcomed by his new mom


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My favorite. Ricky with his new furever brothers Happy & Lucky. Look at all the smiles :biggrin1: they all just seem so happy.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

ADORABLE! eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations Trish, he is beautiful, and looks like he will be a perfect family member!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Leeann said:


> My favorite. Ricky with his new furever brothers Happy & Lucky. Look at all the smiles :biggrin1: they all just seem so happy.


love the photo, they look like they have been a family forever!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He looks like he has always fit in! He has very striking eyes- in fact all of your furkids are adorable


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ricky is beautiful and they all look so very happy together. So glad you have him and he sure looks happy also. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations Trish! Ricky R is very cute, and all 3 look like they just belong together.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, Ricky is just a doll, love his face and beautiful eyes. 

Linda - thanks for the compliment, I actually don't do anything really special with Bugsy's coat. I use a Spa Fresh shampoo and conditioner that I buy at a pet store near me. I also use the Panteen leave in conditioner. I brush his coat every day and spot washing as needed. Unfortunately his coat is not as long as it would be if he was the only dog. His hair gets regular trimming from my Standards, as they really rough-house all the time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish~ I'm so happy for you, Ricky and your entire family. Congratulations! He is one lucky guy, for sure!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Trish - congratulations. He looks like he's always been a part of the family. Such a happy face.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's gorgeous! They all look adorable together and I just want to give him a big hug.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ricky is such a good looking guy.  The pics are very heartwarming. What a lovely first meeting at the airport! I like the last photo too. They all look so happy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ricky is a doll. I love that pic of all 3 together. You made them all very happy! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great pictures. They do look like they have been together furever.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Many many thanks to Leeann who was able to put pictures of the Ragone Kids on the forumand all the well wishers who have sent such warm and fuzzies...they are getting to know each other!! Ricky is still very puppy like and moves very fast!!! Happy and Lucky forgot how fast they USE TO BE!! I have enrolled us in Basic Obedience Class which Happy and Lucky did about a year ago.....it is a great bonding time for the two of us and he will learn all the same commands as my two furbabies already know. I will keep you posted hopefully with new pics too...Trish


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

trish, are you saying these guys actually slow down?


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I think what I really meant is that they take more rest breaks and do not charge as quickly like Ricky does now..I remember when my kids as puppies did more of a fast speed charge (50 mph) when they started to run..now it is a slow charge (30 mph) to the finish line!! They are definitely an active breed, but I am glad I can sort of catch them now!!! Trish


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a happy family...that's so great! Congrats!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

These photos brought tears to my eyes, I especially love the one of Ricky looking out from his kennel at you so adoringly. They already seem like the perfect little Hav family. Congrats again!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope your crowd is bonding and HAVing a good time. They are so cute. I'm looking forward to some pictures at play -- but will admit it could take a while -- with three!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, Trish what happy faces on all your dogs! I'm so glad for you and especially for Ricky, who will have a blast belonging to such a fun pack. I think it's a great idea that you're taking classes with Ricky. That will be his alone time with Mommy. Nice!  

Love all the photos!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I loved the photos of Ricky as well! He is such a handsome guy with those beautiful eyes! Any new ones to share?:ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

More pictures from Trish.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I always get a huge smile on my face everytime I look at this guy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Boy he sure has a sweetness about his face! He is a cutie!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my,

He has absolutely the cutest, sweetest face.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much to Leeann for posting my pics and with Julie's help with Easy Share maybe I will be able to do all by myself like BIG GIRL!!! They are really enjoying being a family and playing each other just started happening yesterday...so we have lots of activity that we have to slow them down a bit!! They are never alone and we are ever vigilant that their play is always fun...Ricky is the youngest and definitely can last the longest in time!! I am not sure of his home history since there has been 4 of them, but I think having two brothers to play with is NEW. Definitely the stairs are new and he is getting the hang of it with improvement noticed each day...almost as fast as Happy and Lucky!! They all love food so that is my best picture moments..took some more today and when my picture challenge is conquered I will send more..you will be real tired of their faces soon!! Have a great weekend. Trish


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Trish:

Nope-we never get tired of pictures. Especially of the HRI dogs that have found that "purfect furever home"-so keep them coming and give Ricky another hug from all of us.

Pat


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a sweet kissable face. I'm so happy for you and happy for him that he found you. I will look forward to more pictures of your babies.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Gee anyone else here want to get adopted by Trish? 

Looks like Ricky is loving life. Cheers to you and your gang.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh such sweet faces. So glad everyone is happy and doing well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a wonderful story - Ricky certainly looks happy!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Trish, all of your dogs look great! They are very cute.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

A belated congratulations, Trish! Ricky is gorgeous - actually all of your fur crew is gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Trish----
If you are still having trouble posting photos----don't hesitate to pm me---if I can help you,I certainly will!:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tired of pictures? Here, at this forum? Are you kidding me?? lol All your Havs are absolutely gorgeous. They bring a smile to my face. Thank you for sharing, Trish!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Father's Day....Ricky's Foster Dad John and Ricky Ricardo are on the Father's Day Card from HRI that was in my mailbox this morning. I was so excited to see their sleepy faces on my computer bright and early this morning..what a wake up that was!! Thanks again for all your good wishes..all I need is to follow Julie's instructions for uploading and I will be a happy camper...Cross your fingers Julie..Trish


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How wonderful is this! Congratulations - he is just a cutie. He fits right in with the rest of your darlings.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How wonderful Trish. I am so glad you are all together. Ricky R looks like he has always been there


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ricky looks so happy!*

Wow this is a wonderful rescue story. Everyone is happy! Yeah! Ricky looks so content and secure. Thank you for loving him!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are some pictures I'm posting for Trish--
 Enjoy--


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

The story and pics brought tears to my eyes too. Congratulations.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love seeing these 3 together, adorable.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a happy fur family.....and so cute, too!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much Julie and daughter Lacy for posting my pics for me...the kids are doing great together!! They need time out at times because they really are getting the knack of playing like "boys"!! Ricky is officially Ricky Ragone!!! They now sleep together and know how to give each other space when they need it. Ricky will be going through his invisible fence training since Happy and Lucky are pros at it. They love the backyard because they can RLH...and the DO!!! Thank goodness they have good brake pads!! Ricky has picked up simple commands and now can give me his paw...he will go to obedience training in July. I hope to train him as a therapy dog....he really loves everybody. He is a "mommy's dog", but he loves his daddy too!! Hopefully I will not be posting picture challenged forever..I cannot even change my avatar yet!! Dial-up modem is probably my biggest issue!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW!! I guess I did change my avatar and didn't even know it!! I am psyched!!! Trish


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

All I can say is....OHhhhh, they are adorable. You really do have beautiful kids!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww, Trish, they're adorable! I'm so glad for all of you that Ricky's found such a wonderful forever home!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Three cute amigos. Congrats and kudos to you.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Trish:

What great news-I am so happy to read Ricky is doing so good and everyone is happy together-It's one of those Success stories we like to read about.

Be sure & let HRI know how great things are going-Ricky has a LOT of Auntie's & Uncle's who will be so glad to read about the wonderful home he has now.

Pat


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Pat..I make sure Mary Cane and Karen get pictures of the kids and a note from me..HRI is a wonderful organization and we are so excited to include them in our family. Trish


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

What a great story with a happy ending! Congratulations to all!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The photos are just great, Trish! What a happy Hav family you have! Lucky thing.  They are totally adorable.


----------

